# Campsites and canals



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Watching the canal walk on BBC makes me think how nice it would be to find a campsite adjoining one? Found the perfect site in Brecon, BUT - no dogs allowed! Suggestions please?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> Watching the canal walk on BBC makes me think how nice it would be to find a campsite adjoining one? Found the perfect site in Brecon, BUT - no dogs allowed! Suggestions please?


Sounds ideal for me. Is it on the MHF database? - if not, details please.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*HI*

Is that Pencelli Castle, I lovely site 1/4 mile from canal and great pub

J


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bazzeruk said:


> Watching the canal walk on BBC makes me think how nice it would be to find a campsite adjoining one? Found the perfect site in Brecon, BUT - no dogs allowed! Suggestions please?


Two that come to mind are the C&CC Devizes site [or the Three Magpies pub site next door].

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...x/details.aspx?id=6120&returnPage=search.aspx

Then there is Tudor Farm in Gloucester
http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/index.php


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: HI*



Sideways86 said:


> Is that Pencelli Castle, I lovely site 1/4 mile from canal and great pub
> 
> J


Yes it is - sounds lovely but no good for us (dog)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's an MHF rally on August bank holiday at Hatton, which is a 10 minute walk from the lovely Hatton flight of locks.

Gerald


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Minnows Near Tiverton, Devon is lovely. The canal is literally the other side of the hedge of the site with a private gate on to the towpath.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Bassingstoke Canel
http://www.basingstoke-canal.co.uk/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.hurleyriversidepark.co.uk/
Hurley Campsite


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

The Caravan and Camping Club site at Devizes is bang on the Kennet and Avon Canal. You can walk to the market town of Devizes via the 29 locks on the Cean Hill flight, or fish in the canal, or stroll and eat or drink in the local pubs.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Hi

Agreed re CCC Devizes - I was there last week. The canal is very busy - Devizes canal from my blog page

The pub next door, The Three Magpies - has it's own campsite too.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You won't get much closer to the canal than this.

CL at Weedon, Northants, dogs allowed....


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Also, right next to the canal at Devizes is Lower Foxhangers - http://www.foxhangers.co.uk/

Site is located at the start of the Caen Hill Locks. Lovely walk into Devizes and good pubs in both directions.

Mark


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Leave your dog at home/in a kennel/with a friend ???


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

You won't get much closer to the canal than this. 

CL at Weedon, Northants, dogs allowed.... 

Hi PJ, where is this site it dose not seem to appear on the data base, nor is it easy to find in the cc or cc&c site books... :roll:


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Leave your dog at home/in a kennel/with a friend ???


mmmmmmmmmmm - tell me - where did you have your lobotomy?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two that we like are at Stoke Bruerne (= farm...Mrs ?? Can't remember the name ) and at the marina at Braunston

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4706

G

Edit: Home Farm Stoke Bruerne - a CL:

http://www.stokebruerne.org.uk/inde...te&PHPSESSID=f28ac82b0554917ffe561f30a9f2572c


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, Don't know if anyone has mentioned this Camping Near Water website-it is a good resource of ideas-including canalside sites:
http://www.cabbagemedia.com/campsites/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's also this one:

http://www.greatwaterwaysoutdoors.com/accommodation/campsites.php

G


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

There is a campsite at Wrenbury in Cheshire (nr Nantwich) that has a rally field that hosts quite a few C&CC temp sites.

Two decent pubs and about 50 yards from the Llangollen Canal.

Also theres one at Christleton on the east side of Chester on the Shropshire Union canal. A 30 minute walk into the city centre of Chester.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a nice quiet CC CL near Devizes, right next to the canal. Easy walking into town along the tow path and there's also a nice pub in the village. It's about £7 per night. We stayed here a couple of years ago and it's a really relaxing watching the barges pass by.

MR A BROWN, Court Farm, Bishops Cannings
Devizes, SN10 2LD

Telephone: 01380 860595/860249


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

bazzeruk said:


> Watching the canal walk on BBC makes me think how nice it would be to find a campsite adjoining one? Found the perfect site in Brecon, BUT - no dogs allowed! Suggestions please?


CC Site at Brecon Brynich CC Site. Allows dogs and is a 4-minute walk to th canal and into Brecon and or the other way to Talybont. Enjoy.

Trev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> You won't get much closer to the canal than this.
> 
> CL at Weedon, Northants, dogs allowed....
> 
> Hi PJ, where is this site it dose not seem to appear on the data base, nor is it easy to find in the cc or cc&c site books... :roll:


Its a CL, so only in the Caravan Club book.

Under Northamptonshire :roll: , P439, Whitehall Farm.

Summat strange about the database, it was a while ago but i'm sure I entered it in the database, and even if I hadn't autosites should have picked it up :?

Pete


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks pete, I'll have a look now was looking under weedon but nothing found... Ta

Clive

It's a good posting similar to my posting :roll:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi again pete, the site is fully booked as well :roll: at daventry as I said on my posting all the good sites are booked up..... Still we'll just pop over to France for the weekend..


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

This site Canal Side near Whitchurch has a private gate onto the towpath. It does allow dogs but it is also adults only so may not be suitable.
Lesley


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

patnles said:


> This site Canal Side near Whitchurch has a private gate onto the towpath. It does allow dogs but it is also adults only so may not be suitable.
> Lesley


Very suitable - just me and my lovely lady


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

There's also another site just a few yards up the road on the other side of the canal Grindley Brook Village 
I think they take dogs. I have tried to book on a few weekends but it has always been fully booked. It looks lovely as there's no hedge between site and the Grindley Brook Staircase locks. There's a nice little cafe at the locks too.
Lesley


----------



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

*Canal side*

Stayed here www.tudorcaravanpark.com/index.php a few times, Tudor Arms pub, wild fowltrust centre just down the lane, Severn Bore if you time it right, and 10 mins off the M5, would recommend.

Pete


----------



## dealornodeal (Mar 16, 2011)

http://wharfcaravanpark.co.uk/wharf-tavern

We stayed here for a night, they did take dogs.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

CCC Woverley, the Staffordshire and Worcestershire Canal runs along the bottom of the site separated by a road. The lock is nearby with an excellent pub and tea room. Dogs are welcome at the site as with all CCC sites.


Malc


----------

